# [SOLVED] Computer won't read Mini SD Card



## jg122193

Hello, I got a problem with two of my Micro SD Cards. For some reason my computer won't read them, and they were working fine a couple weeks ago. I have two 1 GB Mini SD Cards that I use to put songs on my phone one is Samsung and the other is KINGMAX. I have two adapters as well one is a USB and the other is a Card adapter. Both cards worked on both adapters just fine. When I plug the USB adapter with the micro SD card in it nothing shows up in My Computer. I went to Device Manager and under the Universal Serial Bus Controllers there's an Unknown Device in the list. I open the Device Properties and under the Status it says, "No drivers are installed for this device." I tried searching for the driver online but haven't found one yet. I've also tried it on another computer and it says the same thing. The cards aren't password protected and the lock switch is unlocked.

I've looked all over the internet for help but haven't come across any useful information. If any one has any suggestions please reply. Thanks


----------



## JimE

*Re: Computer won't read Mini SD Card*

If you are getting the same results on two different computers...it's likely not a computer issue.

Do the cards still work in the phone? If so, try using the phone to format the cards.


----------



## jg122193

*Re: Computer won't read Mini SD Card*

The content in the cards shows up on my phone but I don't think my phone has the capability to format the micro sd card. It's an Lg Vu.


----------



## jg122193

*Re: Computer won't read Mini SD Card*

I just formatted the micro sd card on a Nokia and it didn't fix the problem. Any other suggestions?


----------



## jg122193

*Re: Computer won't read Mini SD Card*

After messing with my computer I finally figured something out. On "My Computer" I doubled click the Local Disk, and there's a folder named "cabs". Inside that folder is another folder named "D00341-001-001" and inside that one there's a "readme.txt" file. I opened that up and there are directions on how to install and configure the Windows XP Memory Card Reader driver. I have a Gateway MX6030 I don't know if the instructions are different for other computers but I will post what the "readme.txt" file say's here. Hope it works for others with the same problem:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Overview

This document describes the steps necessary to install and configure the Windows XP Memory Card Reader driver the Gateway notebook computers listed in the Applicable Part Numbers section below.


Identification

If you have a Gateway notebook computer listed in the Applicable Part Numbers section and are running Windows XP, install these drivers.


Installation

When installing the Digital Media Reader the following process must be followed:

1. Insert a media type (such as Secure Digital, MemoryStick, CompactFlash, and so forth) into the memory card reader.

2. From the Start menu, click Run. In the Run dialog box, type: C:\Cabs\D00341-001-001\v1.0.3.2_WHQL\Setup.exe. Click OK.

3. In the InstallShield Welcome dialog box, click Next.

4. Files copy. 

5. In the InstallShield dialog box, click Finish.

I did this ^^^ twice, the first time it uninstalled it and the second time it installed it. After doing that it worked.
Removal

1. Insert a media type (such as Secure Digital, MemoryStick, and so forth) into the memory card reader.

2. From the Start menu, click Control Panel. 

3. In Control Panel, click Add or Remove Programs.

4. In the Add or Remove Programs window, select Digital Media Reader, and then click Change/Remove.

5. Files remove.

6. Removal is complete. No further removal steps are necessary.


Troubleshooting

If you have difficulty during or after the driver installation, follow the removal procedure, and then re-install the drivers.

1. If the media is not inserted into the computer when the application is installed, the application does not load correctly and the media icon does not display in My Computer.

2. If the media is not removed prior to restarting the computer, the computer may try to continuously restart at POST or restart.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

** P.S. this only words for the Kingston Micro SD Adapter that goes in the Memory Card Slot. The USB Adapter for the Micro SD Card still doesn't work. I will be trying to fix that too and if I find any useful information I will be posting it on this thread. If anyone else has more info on how to fix the USB Adapter please reply, much appreciated! Thanks


----------

